# picz of my car painted :) check it out !



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

well my car finaly got painted I think it lookz dope







it silver with purple pearl in some picz kinda hard to see pearle but in pic where i took of the hood u can see it I also have a wing it not on yet will be soon check it out!! and haterz keep hatin!!!


----------



## 1.8t (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (18Tmadman)*

SCHWWEEEAAAAAAACK!


----------



## volkswagen12 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (1.8t)*

where do you get that body kit and hood?


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (volkswagen12)*

Thats custom made volkswagen12. I'm glad you like it! It looks like all your hard work and money paid off.


----------



## AUDIPWRD (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (Turbobug)*

Sweet beetle! Where did you get that hood and the rest of the kit, it looks awesome?


----------



## vwnb99 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (iRiE VeeDuBB)*

Odd... appears the kit does not fit very tight. Any mods to the motor???


----------



## OettingerBeetle1.8t (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (vwnb99)*

I'll give you props on the hood, but the rest is too ricey for me


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (OettingerBeetle1.8t)*

somebody x-posted this thing in another forum, 
i can appreciate the amount of work you put into adding the kit itself but why when the results look like that, why? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
needless to say i'm not to fond of it, but hey its not my car
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by username, 10:29 PM 10-3-2001]


----------



## panic (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (username)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
i'm sorry you have to drive that thing

[Modified by username, 8:31 PM 9-27-2001][HR][/HR]​lol


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (panic)*

lmao


----------



## terribleone (May 16, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (iRiE VeeDuBB)*

keep ripping on him...it's a really cool thing to do http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (18Tmadman)*

[Modified by username, 10:32 PM 10-3-2001]


----------



## OettingerBeetle1.8t (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (username)*

I keep lookin but I don't see the puple people eater pearl. Maybe he left it on the civic the kit came on







My god man what the hell were you thinking???


----------



## fEAr2k1 (Aug 29, 2001)

haha its funny how all deez fooz hate on your car is it that they are jelous of it cause dat is the pimpest bug iv seen dawg its all og http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think all these guys that are hating on it should post a pic of there bugs that must besome purdy nice cars if they are going to hate on your ride n e wayz much props on dah ride dawg my bro wants to know if u can get him connected with that hood we right here in sd so can u hook us up?


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (fEAr2k1)*












[Modified by username, 10:34 PM 10-3-2001]


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (fEAr2k1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]haha its funny how all deez fooz hate on your car is it that they are jelous of it cause dat is the pimpest bug iv seen dawg its all og http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think all these guys that are hating on it should post a pic of there bugs that must besome purdy nice cars if they are going to hate on your ride n e wayz much props on dah ride dawg my bro wants to know if u can get him connected with that hood we right here in sd so can u hook us up?[HR][/HR]​
What the hell did he just say?


----------



## tbvr6 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (tram)*

It's an open forum.....You have a 50- 50 chance......You may get ripped....You may get complimented......
I think it looks like a train wreck........I'm also not afraid to post pics of my ride either. I've posted it a hundred times.....Here is 101.


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (tbvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's an open forum.....You have a 50- 50 chance......You may get ripped....You may get complimented......
I think it looks like a train wreck........I'm also not afraid to post pics of my ride either. I've posted it a hundred times.....Here is 101. [HR][/HR]​I agree. I was actually the one that cross posted this into the A2 forum. I just couldn't resist







. No offense to iRiE VeeDuBB , if he enjoys his car that is perfectly ok with me. Personally, I feel that he took a decent looking car and ruined the lines by using a ridicololus body kit. Its nothing personal towards him, I just don't like the car.
tbvr6 your car looks sweet. Love the black wheels. 
I would post my project car but its all in pieces at the moment. The link is in my sig. You guy can rip it all you want.


----------



## OettingerBeetle1.8t (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (fEAr2k1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]haha its funny how all deez fooz hate on your car is it that they are jelous of it cause dat is the pimpest bug iv seen dawg its all og http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think all these guys that are hating on it should post a pic of there bugs that must besome purdy nice cars if they are going to hate on your ride n e wayz much props on dah ride dawg my bro wants to know if u can get him connected with that hood we right here in sd so can u hook us up?[HR][/HR]​If you really want to see my bug come up to LA,(your in SD right?) or to LV for the SEMA show. It'll be a featured car. I highly doubt that you'll see a bug like this.....whatever the hell you call it.... silver.... purple...thingie there.


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! )*

all good i like tha tha yellow bug with black rimmz but its like every1 elses i did what i did to be diffrent and agressive looking i know alot of people dont like it to each hiz own! OettingerBeetle1.8t if ur car gonna be in sema show i give propz to that. my boss goes every year to sema wish i can go but i have to work i should be at hot import daze if u see me ther hit me up .


----------



## 1.8Tango (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (tram)*

quote:[HR][/HR]haha its funny how all deez fooz hate on your car is it that they are jelous of it cause dat is the pimpest bug iv seen dawg its all og http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think all these guys that are hating on it should post a pic of there bugs that must besome purdy nice cars if they are going to hate on your ride n e wayz much props on dah ride dawg my bro wants to know if u can get him connected with that hood we right here in sd so can u hook us up?

What the hell did he just say?[HR][/HR]​I was a linguist in the Army. I'll attempt to translate:
I find it amusing that these simplistic people here on the Vortex dislike the way your car looks. Frankly, I think they are only jealous because that is the most beautiful automobile I've ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif These people should post pictures of their own cars before they criticize yours. OK, old man. Must run. Again, congrats on your modifications and my buddy Biff wants to know if you can obtain that beautiful hood for him at a discount. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by 1.8Tango, 2:11 AM 9-29-2001]


----------



## 2.0LiterTurbo (Sep 18, 2000)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (1.8Tango)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was a linguist in the Army. I'll attempt to translate:
I find it amusing that these simplistic people here on the Vortex dislike the way your car looks. Frankly, I think they are only jealous because that is the most beautiful automobile I've ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif These people should post pictures of their own cars before they criticize yours. OK, old man. Must run. Again, congrats on your modifications and my buddy Biff wants to know if you can obtain that beautiful hood for him at a discount. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[HR][/HR]​LMAO!








IRIE, congrats on finally painting your NB man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have you ever thought of getting a set of fangs from Wings West to go in the center opening in the bumper? Just a thought.


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (2.0LiterTurbo)*

here is my car, an mk2, say what you will, i don't want gigantic rims or a flashy paint job-in fact the idea i have for my car is the antithesis of yours, i'm going for the sleeper look.











[Modified by username, 10:36 PM 10-3-2001]


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (1.8Tango)*

That makes much more sense. Thank you.








quote:[HR][/HR]
I was a linguist in the Army. I'll attempt to translate:
I find it amusing that these simplistic people here on the Vortex dislike the way your car looks. Frankly, I think they are only jealous because that is the most beautiful automobile I've ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif These people should post pictures of their own cars before they criticize yours. OK, old man. Must run. Again, congrats on your modifications and my buddy Biff wants to know if you can obtain that beautiful hood for him at a discount. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[Modified by 1.8Tango, 2:11 AM 9-29-2001][HR][/HR]​


----------



## TedsGTI (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (tram)*

Spend some more time smoothing out the bondo and repaint it.
then put some mesh inserts in those big holes in the front.
Then it will look a little better.
Not my taste but you must have big b*lls to drive that around on public roads.


----------



## BMGBeetle (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (TedsGTI)*

"bling bling"


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (BMGBeetle)*

Personally I like it. I'd say screen mesh the front, or maybe a FMIC and cut those side skirts so they are actually functional and it would probably be very functional. I'm not a big fan of fiberglass, but I think the time to do this and the work involved is admirable. Some go for the Euro look, some want sleeper, others try stock while some of us want the Street Racer look.


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 4, 2000)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (Bug_Power)*









Just a little reminder I know I have posted this pic tons already...


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (ChrisG)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Just a little reminder I know I have posted this pic tons already...[HR][/HR]​see now that looks good^^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (username)*

mesh screen will be goin in all ventz. and bug power i told u i had a sterion ic i will be adding did u get urz yet??? and my side are functional i cut slotz in plastic







all the people talkin shyt bout tha ride all good homie i like my shyt so its all good all ya haters keep up tha good work!


----------



## vickyvm (Sep 27, 2001)

*I think its lovely*

Beautiful! I think it is outrageous that people are being so critical when this person put $$$$$$$$$$$ that I wish i had into this artwork. Dont be officious! do you know this word without looking it up? perfect english guy? hehe i'm not cracking just playing um I think this is a car that mostly young people and young comptemporary minds would enjoy. I wanted to make my car metallic purple once. But i am too conservative with my own wheels and dollars. Did you modify the inside any? maybe you can get purple/grey leather or like paint your dash to match to help you win. I wanted some altezza's like those do they fit nicely? The side work is tight also looks da bomb. Almost like its scooping out to catch the wind. For the rest of the critics







try to look at it at an artistic view. Not as a bug but as a different kind car. Not so cute more young macho and.......turbulent.


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: I think its lovely (vickyvm)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For the rest of the critics







try to look at it at an artistic view. Not as a bug but as a different kind car. Not so cute more young macho and.......turbulent. [HR][/HR]​i'm a car designer and i say its _different_ all right 


[Modified by username, 10:39 PM 10-3-2001]


----------



## 1 BAD NB (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (iRiE VeeDuBB)*

Ok, I'm not going to bag on your car, but I have to say that the first time I saw it on here I thought it was one of the photoshop jobs. But I will say that there is no way in HELL I would ever do something like that to ANY car!
Here is a picture of my car..







for you to see.
I guess as long as you like your ride that's all that matters. I know I wouldn't be able to look at that car every morning.
I know I would love to race it to see what it looks like in my rear view mirror.
Later,
Eddie aka Birdman










[Modified by 1 BAD NB, 1:33 AM 10-3-2001]


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (1 BAD NB)*

lol i dont know bout rear view!!! good 1 though


----------



## 1.8Tango (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: I think its lovely (vickyvm)*

quote:[HR][/HR]try to look at it at an artistic view. Not as a bug but as a different kind car. Not so cute more young macho and.......turbulent. [HR][/HR]​Turbulent? How about ebbulent?








Don't get me wrong. I like body kits. They just have to be tight, black and lacy


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: I think its lovely (1.8Tango)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Don't get me wrong. I like body kits. They just have to be tight, black and lacy







[HR][/HR]​there ya go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: I think its lovely (username)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
i'm a car designer and i say its _different_ all right 
[Modified by username, 10:39 PM 10-3-2001][HR][/HR]​Well with the design of most of the domestic cars including ones being tested in the ford & dodge test track in Michigan I'd say I'm not impressed. I've seen cars on that track, my dads family live about 2 blocks away. You keep saying your a car designer, with all these credentials, lets see some of YOUR work. Fact is this guy put some serious work into HIS car. It takes alot of work to do your own thing, and it's realy easy to sit back and critisize with your stock looking bugs. Just appreciate the hard work. I haven't seen YOUR car posted on here with a buch of stuff your Car Designer degree has done. _*Knowledge without application is no worse then stupidity.* _


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: I think its lovely (Bug_Power)*








well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vickyvm (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: I think its lovely (iRiE VeeDuBB)*

I was gonna rag on the car designer thing too but then i was like...naw. But i would like to see your car designer bug tho


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: I think its lovely (vickyvm)*

i did post pictures of my vw on the first page.
if a company (ie ford, gm, chrysler) isn't producing well designed cars it is not nessesarily the fault of the designers, gm design has some of the most talented designers anywhere but their designs get extremely compromised in the process by people who know nothing about design like executives and financial people.
as far as the kitted beetle goes...i *do* appreciate how much work goes into such endeavors (like i said in my first post) but there are parts of it that defy my definition of good design. a brief critique and then i'm done.
1) the nb has extemely simple planar surfaces (sides and top) and soft playful shapes for the fenders that transition into those surfaces, the whole theme being very geometric. f the front clip and side skirts have a different vocabulary, sweeping, organic, speedformish, and are thus foreign to the resident forms of the original car. 
there in lies the 'problem' i have with the kit, look where the "duct" for the rear brakes is in side view, the arc over the rear wheel ends by connecting in a perpendicular fashion with the rocker panel, a geometric intersection. the side skirt then creates a sweeping scoop around this intersection which 1) draws attention to that are as your eye follows that shape and 2)causes a visual pinch as that sweeping form cuts accross that geometric intersection and then terminates at some arbitrary point along the aformentioned arc. the side skirt does not 'cooperate' with the shapes of the car. 
the rear diffuser is pretty cool but it is 1)relatively geometric and 2)if you create a visual line down from where the c-pillar intersects the trunk to the outer edges of the diffuser it nearly lines up, it is harmonious to the original shapes. again the front clips shapes are also not in the same family as the rest of the car and are therefore visually foreign.
i don't propose that i am the greatest experrt in the world by any means, i'm just saying why i personally don't like the car, and this does not mean that i have a beef with the owner or others who do like it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




[Modified by username, 10:53 AM 10-4-2001]


----------



## vwnb99 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: I think its lovely (iRiE VeeDuBB)*

Hey... your english is getting better.


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: I think its lovely (vwnb99)*

hehe


----------



## cargo- (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: I think its lovely (iRiE VeeDuBB)*

I think your beetle looks nice. nice extreme kit you got on there.
check out mine tell me what you think, i got it painted audi TT aviator grey. 
http://www.geocities.com/jonasdeffes/photopagespiral.html


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: I think its lovely (cargo-)*

side skirts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ram air hood, a resounding http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: I think its lovely (username)*

nice lookin bug homie


----------



## sOnICtheBeEtLe (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (iRiE VeeDuBB)*

i LikE YOuR CaR BuT iT LoOkS JUsT lIKe My HoNda.. bLaCk wIdoW KiT .... WeRE dId U gEt You kiT ???? Is thAt CuStOM???????? Ill sEnd U a PIc oF mY buG ...hOw MuCh DiD u SpEnd sO fAr ......


----------



## vickyvm (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (sOnICtheBeEtLe)*

that air hood looks the bomb. I want one! but again.. I am currently car poor







oh well anyways I had a dumb question that has absolutely no relevance what colour was your beetle before you went aviator grey?














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (ChrisG)*

Chris, you need a better pic of your car!


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (kkozma)*

lol my bumper dont look like tha black widow kit yeah id like to see ur bug e-mail me or hit me up on aol irie1904 and tha color of my car be4 was the regular silver whene i bought it


----------



## ABDTrix (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (iRiE VeeDuBB)*

iRiE - You know I got mad love for your ride. No one comes close. To all the haterz: thank you. keep on hatin cause you're the reason why we all do this type of sh^t. Since we're all postin pics, heres mine


----------



## Mr Bubblehead (Jun 4, 2001)

*The fugliest Beetle I have seen today.*

I don't like it but if it makes you happy then it's cool. Reminds me of these kits that were available to make a Pontiac Fiero look like a Ferrari 308.
What is it called? The Mad Max Kit?


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: The fugliest Beetle I have seen today. (Mr Bubblehead)*

abdtrix nice homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sOnICtheBeEtLe (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (iRiE VeeDuBB)*

YOU NEEED a grilll ........ in the bottom.......














it looks tigh though hows your interior ......?????????????


----------



## cargo- (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (sOnICtheBeEtLe)*

vickyvm,
thanks, my car was horrible black


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: picz of my car painted  check it out ! (cargo-)*

yeah i know mesh screenz will be goin in all vents and a front mount in tha center


----------

